# Adoption assessment



## Catarina793 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
My husband and I are thinking of adopting but have only stopped Ivf a couple of months ago so don't feel that we can start approaching any agencies just yet as I know they like you to wait 6 months or so after ending infertility treatment. But in the meantime I have so many questions whirling around my head about the assessment process. I feel like I need to get prepared for it! Can any one tell me how much they look into your finances and whether you have to be debt free? I am stressing out over our IVF debt we have that won't be paid off anytime soon! Also does anyone have any recommendations of books or blogs I can read that might tell me more about the assessment process. When do you think I can start to contact the local authority, do I wait the full 6 months before making contact? Thanks so much xx


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Catarina,

Your finances will be looked into to ensure you can afford to support a child and also that you can afford to take 12 months off when you are matched. Most agencies will want you to be able to take 12 months off with your child.

Not many people are debt free - it's just about it being manageable.

I would contact agencies now so you can see who wants to work with you and who you want to work with. There is nothing stopping you attending information evenings - just the assessment is unlikely to start right now. 

The diaries on here are quite a good indication of the ups and downs of assessment - not sure of any books but someone else might know. Been through it 3 times now so feel free to ask any questions


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

Catarina793 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My husband and I are thinking of adopting but have only stopped Ivf a couple of months ago so don't feel that we can start approaching any agencies just yet as I know they like you to wait 6 months or so after ending infertility treatment. But in the meantime I have so many questions whirling around my head about the assessment process. I feel like I need to get prepared for it! Can any one tell me how much they look into your finances and whether you have to be debt free? I am stressing out over our IVF debt we have that won't be paid off anytime soon! Also does anyone have any recommendations of books or blogs I can read that might tell me more about the assessment process. When do you think I can start to contact the local authority, do I wait the full 6 months before making contact? Thanks so much xx


Definitely start making contact and don't just contact one, go to a few info evenings. Even if you don't have any intentions of adopting with them, you'll hear more stories and you'll get more of a feel for things and probably questions that you'd not thought of


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Echo whT everyone else says, go to a few of their first contact meetings 

We had IVF may which lead to a loss in July, we attended an open evening in August and they was really keen for us to start straight away. They said they'd keep a close eye on us to make sure we was coping etc but it was all such a positive experiance. 

Good luck :-D X


----------



## Catarina793 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you tictoc, loudlikelove and littlepoppy86 for your replies. It's good to know I can start getting in touch with agencies. When we know we are thinking about adopting, I just want to know more!! Would love to go to an open evening, though our local agencies don't advertise the fact they hold any. But I will give them a call in the next few weeks and see what they say. Think I'm equally scared and excited by it all! In the meantime maybe I will win the lottery


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

The open evenings are so beneficial, we went to ours and they said at the start to stay behind to have a chat an register interest. Our plan was to attend then just leave really an info gather but it was such a powerful presentation we felt we had to start straight away!

X


----------

